# Goat Chow?



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jul 2, 2011)

So, I bought a bag of goat chow from TSC, and I open the bag and see this really good looking mix of yummy stuff, grains, pellets, ect...

I grab a scoop and give it to my goats...of course they love it and so do my ducks for that matter. But then I take a closer look, there are actually pieces of corn in this "goat chow"...I was always told that corn was bad for goats, that it would give them kidney stones or something along those lines. So what may I ask is corn doing in a feed made specifically for goats?(that cost more than your average bag of fed might I add)


----------



## helmstead (Jul 2, 2011)

We don't feed corn to our bucks specifically, and a diet high in corn can lead to acidosis in does.

Goat Chow actually was responsible for killing our first buck ever when we got started years ago and didn't know better...the corn and molasses took him from healthy 2 month old to dead 5 month old (urinary calculi).

I prefer a pelleted feed (like Noble Goat, often sold at TSC) - with AC for the boys.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2011)

You'd be hard pressed to find any pelleted grain or commercial grain mix without corn in it... :/  Which also accounts for the feed prices going up, since corn prices are on the rise.

Here's a Feeding Thread for you to check out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> You'd be hard pressed to find any pelleted grain or commercial grain mix without corn in it... :/  Which also accounts for the feed prices going up, since corn prices are on the rise.
> 
> Here's a Feeding Thread for you to check out.


That's what i was thinking, doesn't most pelleted or bagged feed have corn in it?  Just because you can't see it in the pellets, doesn't mean it isn't there.  The balance of the feed is important. 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to phosphorus, another words twice as much calcium as phosphorus. and Ammonia chloride in it for the males.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been trying to explain this recently.  You have to have an understanding of extruded feed production...and then compare pellets side by side along with analysis of the tag and a call to the MILL (plant) that made the extrude.

Corn content in an extrude is different from that in a textured feed.

In an extrude, the first 2 or 3 ingredients make up probably 80% of the total feed.  They are usually primarily made up of by-products and forage products - and these products are cooked to a degree in the manufacturing process, changing their digestibility and composition to a degree.  Whole grains are not generally a big % of the finished product.  Unlike textured feeds that will contain either whole, rolled grains or cracked grains usually with a balancer pellet and molasses.

YES - some extrudes are still high in corn.  Look at the pellet color.  A GOOD pellet (high in forage/oat by-product/etc) will be greenish brown, where a pellet with too much corn and corn by-product will be yellow.  The paler the pellet, the higher the corn.  Some cheaply manufactured pellets will even still have visible CHUNKS of corn in the pellet, making it crumbly.

Also, a textured feed will give goats the opportunity to pick through and only eat what they like the best.  Guess what gets eaten first?  The 'candy'...(the corn!).  

I understand that there are many producers that do use corn - even whole and cracked - as a feedstuff for various reasons (quick weight gain, 'heat' in the winter, etc, etc).  We choose not to...and avoid it as a large part of our goat's diets.  ESPECIALLY our bucks.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 3, 2011)

We feed corn to does, (roughly 20%) and there is corn in the goat chow we feed our does, but our bucks get ONLY pellets (Noble Goat)...not only b/c it's not 'straight' corn but also b/c it has he added Ammonium Chloride.
We had a buck get AC years ago after breeding season...he'd been getting corn w/ the does.  Since then we're a LOT more careful w/ what the boys get access to.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2011)

Our milking does get a little rolled corn, too, on the stand.  I used to say, avoid it entirely, but thanks to my open mind and ability to learn from others P), I've changed that stance.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 3, 2011)

I will only mention here that Standard breeds and miniature breeds produce the same size crystals when they have UC.  So the issue of UC in miniature breeds is compounded.  My opinion on the matter can be found here---     This topic has already been discussed.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jul 3, 2011)

So, what you guys are basically saying is that most feeds you get at the feed store will have at least some corn in them, but that a little corn is okay for a doe goat...right? 
I was just concerened about what I was feeding my critters, I just love these guys and don't want them getting sick on me...

The goat Chow I speak of actually has pieces of corn, not in the pellets, but cracked corn mixed in with various grains and pellets, it looked like a good mixture...but then I always think anything with good variety is good feed...it was just when I saw the corn, craked corn, not just ground up corn in the pellets that concerned me...but then All I have is a couple of doe's...so what I am getting from this is that a little corn is okay for a dairy prospect doe...right?


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2011)

If you only have does, UC is not such a big deal (and neither is the corn). While does can still get UC crystals or stones they are better equipped to pass them.  So, yes, a little bit of corn is fine.

If you find that your does are eating the "candy" in the mix and leaving stuff behind, try reducing the ration and see if they eat everything.

_As a side note...I find that an easy way to find out how much corn is in your pellets (when the answer isn't easy to find) is to put a handful of the pellets in a bucket and cover them with warm water.  In about 15 minutes the pellets will swell and any "whole" grain pieces will reconstitute and you'll be able to see exactly what level of corn you're looking at._


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well alright, that makes sense...thanks for the replies...I suppose the goat chow will be fine for right now, they love it and eat every bit...but I don't think I will be buying anymore in the future. Better to find something a little more heath conscious anyway...


----------

